# Remote control box van locks



## PKDave (Aug 31, 2017)

Anyone familiar with an available remote control deadbolt lock unit for a Hackney super plumber box ?

Any info is appreciated

Dave


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

SPAM DELETE

If you don’t trust technology then why are you on a computer?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> If you don’t trust technology then why are you on a computer?


Clearly he hasn't heard of the lock picking lawyer or hydraulic bolt cutters.

I'd sooner trust some software written in a custom/esoteric language on a modified garage door opener circuit than I would a physical lock if I was really worried about security. Locks can be picked/raked/cut/ground and are much slower than clicking a button.

Besides, most guys have glass windows with no cage anyway. Smash and grab.


----------

